# Barbeque Sauce



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok .... let's share some recipes for BBQ sauce ... here is one I have

2 Tablespoons of butter or margarine
1 medium sized onion, chopped fine
1 stalk celery, cut fine
Â¾ cup of Catsup or canned tomato soup
Â½ cup water
salt and pepper to taste
2 Tablespoons of Vinegar
2 Tablespoons of Brown Sugar
4 Tablespoons of . Lemon Juice
2 Tablespoons of Worcestershire Sauce
1 teaspoon. Mustard

Boil for 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## owls84 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm going to try this this weekend perhaps. I just have one change, in lieu of "Catsup" I would like to use "Ketchup". HE HE HE I always wondered which is right or why the change.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Jun 8, 2009)

*Ketchup versus catsup*



owls84 said:


> I'm going to try this this weekend perhaps. I just have one change, in lieu of "Catsup" I would like to use "Ketchup". HE HE HE I always wondered which is right or why the change.



http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-ket2.htm

[Q] Why is ketchup also called catsup?

[A] Ketchup was one of the earliest names given to this condiment, so spelled in Charles Lockyer’s book of 1711, An Account of the Trade in India: “Soy comes in Tubbs from Jappan, and the best Ketchup from Tonquin; yet good of both sorts are made and sold very cheap in China”. Nobody seems quite sure where it comes from, and I won’t bore you with a long disquisition concerning the scholarly debate on the matter, which is reflected in the varied origins given in major dictionaries. It’s likely to be from a Chinese dialect, imported into English through Malay. The original was a kind of fish sauce, though the modern Malay and Indonesian version, with the closely related name kecap, is a sweet soy sauce.

Like their Eastern forerunners, Western ketchups were dipping sauces. I’m told the first ketchup recipe appeared in Elizabeth Smith’s book The Compleat Housewife of 1727 and that it included anchovies, shallots, vinegar, white wine, sweet spices (cloves, ginger, mace, nutmeg), pepper and lemon peel. Not a tomato in sight, you will note — tomato ketchup was not introduced until about a century later, in the US, and caught on only slowly. It was more usual to base the condiment on mushrooms, or sometimes walnuts.

The confusion about names started even before Charles Lockyer wrote about it, since there is an entry dated 1690 in the Dictionary of the Canting Crew which gives it as catchup, which is another Anglicisation of the original Eastern term. Catchup was used much more in North America than in Britain: it was still common in the middle years of the nineteenth century, as in a story in Scribner’s Magazine in 1859: “I do not object to take a few slices of cold boiled ham ... with a little mushroom catchup, some Worcester sauce, and a pickle or so”. Indeed, catchup continued to appear in American works for some decades and is still to be found on occasion.

There were lots of other spellings, too, of which catsup is the best known, a modification of catchup. You can blame Jonathan Swift for it if you like, since he used it first in 1730: “And, for our home-bred British cheer, Botargo, catsup, and caveer”. [Caveer is caviar; botargo is a fish-based relish made of the roe of the mullet or tunny.] That form was also once common in the US but is much less so these days, at least on bottle labels: all the big US manufacturers now call their product ketchup.

Simple question: complicated answer!

*World Wide Words is copyright Â© Michael Quinion, 1996–2009. *


----------



## owls84 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well now I know, and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jun 9, 2009)

owls84 said:


> well now i know, and knowing is half the battle.



g.i joooooooooeeeeee !!!


----------



## TCShelton (Jun 10, 2009)

Good read.


----------



## JBD (Aug 24, 2009)

Therefore - is this question also not correct..................

Q] Why is  catsup also called ketchup


----------



## Scotty32 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have to attest to this BBQ Sauce.

This stuff was easy to make and it is like a wine, it got better after sitting a few days in the fridge! I added a shot of Maker's Mark to it though. I just like a little bourbon flavor to my bbq sauce. I passed it along to my friend in Germany.

Going to make the one Jonesvilletexas put up next.


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 3, 2009)

According to Webster, Ketchup  is a Malaysian word meaning fish sauce.
Catsup is Spanish and is a derivative of ketchup.  Test on Tuesday.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Oct 8, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> I have to attest to this BBQ Sauce.
> 
> This stuff was easy to make and it is like a wine, it got better after sitting a few days in the fridge! I added a shot of Maker's Mark to it though. I just like a little bourbon flavor to my bbq sauce. I passed it along to my friend in Germany.
> 
> Going to make the one Jonesvilletexas put up next.



I'm glad you like it ... sounds like you put a nice little tweak on it ...


----------



## TexMass (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey, I came here for sauce recipes and got the history of kethup.  What's up with that?


----------

